# Cockapoos and shedding



## ozzy (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, I have recently gotten a little cockapoo puppy and his name is Ozzy, and I have had him for about a month and half and he is 14 weeks old, when we got him no hair would fall out and there was no hair around the house either. but recently in the last say two weeks my whole house is just hair, hair and more hair, the only reason we got a cockapoo was that it didn't lose its hair. I just wanted to if his shedding is because he is getting his adult coat, or if he is more like his mum who was a cocker spaniel? 
Thanks )


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, ours went through a stage when he was young, poss the same age, when he shed hair a lot, my sons black school jumper was covered every morning, it was only for a couple of weeks and then it stopped, we hoped it meant he was more cocker like and wouldn't matt so much - wrong - it really thickened up when his adult coat came in, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That happened to Molly too I was so confused. I don't know why it happened but I remember she didn't shed at all and then at about 3 months or so she was shedding a lot. We changed her food and then it stopped...not sure if it was the food or not but after about a month it stopped. Now a few hairs fall off but it's nothing bothersome. I can hold her and I have maybe 2 hairs on my shirt


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Is he an f1 or f2 cockapoo? with f2s there are usually at least one puppy in the litter that looks more liek a cocker and will moult like one too,occasionally some f1s are like this too.None of my cockapoos went through a shedding stage although some do xxx


----------

